# Why you should put Uber and Lyft on your resume.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry. 

I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


It could be a red flag because of your decision making process. Many consider UBER/LYFT as an unwise choice.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


If you are going to flip burgers then yes you can use it on your resume. If you want an actual job then you probably should not tell the potential employer that you were a professional steering wheel holder working for near minimum wage.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

It depends on what industry you're trying to get into. I really don't think it should be added to most resumes - I know that's not what people want to hear, but that's just my two cents as someone who has worked in HR for 20 years.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume.


Because now your potential employer knows that you'll work for minimum wage without benefits.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I will put crowd entertainer and ladies killer.. opss thats a gigolo.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


It brings up one vulnerability problem with synchronicity: 
OK, so Mr. Candidate you do this driving thing? Ha, I had some guy for my driver just yesterday who barely spoke English! Funny Arab guy.... yeah. Said something about Home Depot. Anyway, are you going to definitely quit that if you are hired? Why would I hire you for a 9-5 job, and find out you were out moonlighting until 2 a.m. bar rush and you show up tired for the 9 a.m. meeting at the workplace? Will you commit 100% to my company?

If you were doing jack crap, then I guess Uber/Lyft is decent as long as it isn't a lengthy amount of time. If you have "Uber" on your resume for more than two months between full-time employment, you will need to explain what's up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING.


To some applicants, Lyft & Uber has probably been a real-life experience indeed, but I doubt that a potential employer will view Lyft & Uber as *work* experience.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I could see it helping for a customer related job. Especially if ratings are well above national average & also have decent ride counts to prove your consistent.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Depends on your job. But even for an entry level job it means nothing; if the person reading the resume knows about uber they know you could have done one ride and just put it on for the heck of it. From a professional perspective uber is lower than working cashier at mcdonalds, so if you are trying to snag any sort of real job I'd recommend not to put it on there. It shows you are willing to work for peanuts (less than minimum wage, without benefits), and also potentially that you're desperate for money.

I'd rather see that dead-time filled with stuff like training, or even volunteer work (if it's legitimate and substantial).


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

I would not put it on my resume if it is not industry related. However if asked what I've been up to since my last position that is when I would bring up driving for Uber to bring in extra money to pay the bills between getting a new job.

Future employees will look at this as you taking the initiative, not sitting around doing nothing, and that you might have an entrepreneurial spirit.

Not everyone out there has a negative perspective of Uber or drivers, there are many people that have thought about driving for Uber part time and still have the view that is a good idea. This could work in your favor.

Again though, I would not put it on the resume if you are looking for a $50k plus a year job that is not transportation or service industry related.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If I lost my day job suddenly Uber would still be my side gig because I would be spending 40 hours a week looking for another career related job....that's perfectly acceptable to tell an interviewer. 

I probably wouldn't mention Uber unless they asked about my hobbies. Then I would describe it in a way that shows I have passion (I absolutely LOVE driving manual transmission cars and meeting people from all over the world), which employers look for. At least we look for that, speaking as someone who has participated in candidate interviews.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING.


Do NOT say you're an Uber Driver. Tell them you worked as a "Logistical Engineer."


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I probably wouldn't mention Uber unless they asked about my hobbies. ... and meeting people from all over the world), which employers look for. At least we look for that, speaking as someone who has participated in candidate interviews.


Definitely not on a resume and only a casual mention as a hobby, as long as you have a few others to include.
"Meeting people and networking" is a good thing. I've actually got a couple Excel training side-jobs from my Uber driving.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuber is a bad memory no way I'm including it on my resume lmao

Edit: if you must put something don't put uber driver, put something like "Private Driver".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

When I got laid off I did put it on my resume and many interviewers were very curious about it. One asked me more about uber than my actual relevant work experience.

Since most interviews are more about whether they like you it CAN act in your favor since it gives them something non work related to chat about. Interviewers are often not really sure how to conduct an interview so it takes the pressure off them a bit. Plus when you give them "tips" about how the GPS can mess up and how to keep up their rating/help the driver find them easily etc., they're happy you're "helping" them.

If there are plenty of qualified candidates it could actually make you a bit more memorable.

Anyway, I got the job, so...

I don't drive that much now since it rarely surges, but I also don't tell anyone at work that I do it at all. I did point out in the interview that there was not the money in it there used to be and I'd be happy to get back to a real job. It is true you don't want them thinking you'll be up all hours doing it if they hire you.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

It also depends on how you sell it in the resume.

IE:

Uber and Lyft driver
(Yesteryear to present)

Transported riders from pickup to destination
Handled intoxicated passengers with grace
Maintained a safe vehicle

Or you could be like:

*Independent Contractor*
(Yesteryear to present)


Used App generated leads to acquire clients

Analyzed various data such as weather, special events, dining and clubbing trends to create an operational model 

Assessed long term benefits over short term savings for reduced maintenance costs of $1,500 for 100,000 miles

Identified potentially problematic clients and intuitively adjusted modus operandi to reconcile unfavorable situations
Not the best, but it's what I came up with on the fly. But you get the jist. It sounds more than it is and it opens up avenues for behavior based questions, decision making process, you can mention software experience with what you use to track expenses such as QuickBooks Self-employed, QuickBooks itself, your excel spreadsheet. You can also show your experience with cost vs benefits analysis with certain maintenance, or vehicle upgrades, etc. Even it's basic, it still some experience and shows a willingness to learn. In my experience with hiring, it all depends on how the applicant sells themselves. If it's the first example, they're just a drone and are happy to drone on. Second example is someone who does the drone work but wants to take the initiative and maximize efficiency and revenue generation. Even if I needed a drone, I'd hire the second one because if I wanted to expand or knew a slightly higher position was opening up, it may be one I'd consider to fast track, especially if I can take their basic skill set and mold it exactly into what I need.

EDIT: I'd also like to add that it depends 100% on the recruiter skimming your resume. If they think rideshare is scum of the earth, you're not getting a callback. In my hometown, when we would hire for our place, there were a few places if people had on their resume that would cause us to trash it immediately because we didn't think the said businesses had quality output and we didn't want to risk hiring that culture or work ethic (Or lack thereof)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because now your potential employer knows that you'll work for minimum wage without benefits.





ShinyAndChrome said:


> . It shows you are willing to work for peanuts (less than minimum wage, without benefits), and also potentially that you're desperate for money.
> .


I think this thinking is ridiculous.. First of all, what we're willing to work for has nothing to do with the new job.
Most places have a minimum pay already established for the position they're hiring for. They're not going to pay less because you're willing to take less.
Most bosses doing the hiring don't have the authority to alter the pay even if they wanted to.
And anyone that doesnt have a job _is_ desperate for money.

If you're doing it part time there's no need to mention it.
But I personally think it looks worse on a resume to have a long space of time without work. 
If you did uber full time for say a year, are you just going to say you couldn't find a job in a whole year?

I would rather say something like I was looking for work, but started doing uber to help get me by, and that slowed down my job search for a while since I kind of enjoyed it. But now I saw this job and thought it was a great opportunity for me.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Right after you out Uber on your resume...make sure you indicate that you are really good at Call of Duty too.

These valuable life lessons will get your promoted to Asst. Drive Thru Manager all in due time.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


You are a self-employed transport provider with attention to detail and an expert at customer relationships.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Isn't this a catch 22? Agreed that its 99% of the time not a good idea, but if you worked for Uber/Lyft any significant amount of time you can't just leave that period of time blank.

Interviewer: *looking at resume* wait, what did you do between 2014 and 2016?
Job Seeker: *not wanting to say he/she worked at Uber/Lyft* Um...teach the homeless how to basket weave. Yes.
Interviewer: Hired!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> These valuable life lessons will get your promoted to Asst. Drive Thru Manager all in due time.


You can't be any more correct.









Back in 1988, McDowell's restaurant employee Maurice envisioned himself working up the corporate ladder of the fast food industry. However, after nearly 30 years of hard work his position of Asst Drive Thru Manager was deleted due to more people staying at home and ordering Uber Eats. Maurice is now back to washing lettuce.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think this thinking is ridiculous.. First of all, what we're willing to work for has nothing to do with the new job.
> Most places have a minimum pay already established for the position they're hiring for. They're not going to pay less because you're willing to take less.
> Most bosses doing the hiring don't have the authority to alter the pay even if they wanted to.
> And anyone that doesnt have a job _is_ desperate for money.
> ...


It really depends on the career. I can plainly state I've never told a coworker I drive for uber and it would be embarrassing if they found out.

As for previous pay, it can matter; I've been asked by a potential employer during the interview process what my current pay is.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


I've always put it on my resume. Honest work is honest work. No one should be ashamed of anything they do, if it's honest work.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've always put it on my resume. Honest work is honest work. No one should be ashamed of anything they do, if it's honest work.


I'll mention it in an interview if it comes up, but it's not at all related to my industry (graphics) so it does not go on my resume. Fortunately, I have been freelancing in my field, and that is on my resume to fill in the employment gap. I agree, it shows initiative when one is in a long period looking for work, as I am. I have an interview later today, by the way, wish me luck!


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Create a company, put that company name on your resume, if asked the company does private contract work, you can take it from there.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberRog said:


> I'll mention it in an interview if it comes up, but it's not at all related to my industry (graphics) so it does not go on my resume. Fortunately, I have been freelancing in my field, and that is on my resume to fill in the employment gap. I agree, it shows initiative when one is in a long period looking for work, as I am. I have an interview later today, by the way, wish me luck!


Makes sense, each situation is different. Break a leg.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Fuber is a bad memory no way I'm including it on my resume lmao
> 
> Edit: if you must put something don't put uber driver, put something like "Private Driver".


To which they will ask, "oh, you were an Uber or Lyft driver?"

Might as well be honest. Whether you did it for only a couple months or a couple years, filling the time gaps in your work history is a problem if you leave stuff out or rebadge it in a way that raises questions.

Most potential employers can appreciate that perhaps you did something while looking for a better opportunity or trying to get to a better personal place, that you were industrious enough to keep cash flowing, even if low skill.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> To which they will ask, "oh, you were an Uber or Lyft driver?"
> 
> Might as well be honest. Whether you did it for only a couple months or a couple years, filling the time gaps in your work history is a problem if you leave stuff out or rebadge it in a way that raises questions.
> 
> Most potential employers can appreciate that perhaps you did something while looking for a better opportunity or trying to get to a better personal place, that you were industrious enough to keep cash flowing, even if low skill.


I'll lie before I say uber haha. I was a "private driver" for my own LLC. That's all they gotta know.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'll lie before I say uber haha. I was a "private driver" for my own LLC. That's all they gotta know.


Still a low skill driving job. Tomato-tomawto


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> It depends on what industry you're trying to get into. I really don't think it should be added to most resumes - I know that's not what people want to hear, but that's just my two cents as someone who has worked in HR for 20 years.


I include my rideshare history on all applications submitted to adult film studios. Always!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Still a low skill driving job. Tomato-tomawto


Sounds classy like I was driving rich folk around not $3.20 rides


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FXService said:


> It also depends on how you sell it in the resume.
> 
> IE:
> 
> ...


This guy gets it!

If you dont know how to fluff up a resume, learn to. Dont put Uber, put that you are an independent operater and list tasks as if you were running a business, which you technically are.


----------



## Pooooobear (Jan 24, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Fuber is a bad memory no way I'm including it on my resume lmao
> 
> Edit: if you must put something don't put uber driver, put something like "Private Driver".


Uber technologies, Inc - independent contractor.

Don't mention driving unless they ask.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't get caught up in your own issues or think others view Lyft / Uber as we do in this forum. Depending on the position you seek, your time with Uber / Lyft can be sold to those interviewing you. Among the skills needed to Uber and why your next employer should value it:
Time management - proves self motivation and your employer won't need a babysitter to make sure you work.
Cost containment: as an entrpeneur you learned how to manage costs to maximise profits.
Customer service: consistently provided top tier customer service with constant customer contact. Often managed customer distress in circumstances outside my control (like traffic, bad weather, pricing disputes with uber, etc...) If you have ratings above 4.9 (or even 4.8), use it. Many won't know 4.86 out if 5 isn't really great.
Purchasing and negotiation skills: You had to manage your own vehicle acquisition and maintenance purchasing in an industry with razor thin margins where buying right is a big component of success.
Strategic planning: to be effective you needed to study demand patterns and position for optimal results.

SELL WHAT YOU HAVE!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


If I was the hiring manager, definitely shows initiative and entrepreneurship spirit and is a positive or leg up vs competition.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I used Uber on my resume to fill a 1 year employment gap. 

They were very curious about Uber and all it entailed being a driver. Half my interview seemed to be about Uber. 

I got the job. Not a min wage job either.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

When I do hiring for a major corporation in Philly, and I see U/L on the resume, that resume goes into the trash. No exceptions.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

5StarPartner said:


> When I do hiring for a major corporation in Philly, and I see U/L on the resume, that resume goes into the trash. No exceptions.


This is the problem with the world today. We ask for respect with what we do. But don't respect other people that do it too.

What the deuce.

Just because someone chose to driver for U/L doesn't make them the scum of the earth or unusable in a job/career/company.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would never put Uber on a resume. But I would freely admit it to an interviewer, face to face, when they ask.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


Uber nor Lyft will verify your "employment" status. You do not work for Uber or Lyft cause they consider you a "contractor". Putting it down on a resume' is POINTLESS!!!!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Right after you out Uber on your resume...make sure you indicate that you are really good at Call of Duty too.
> 
> These valuable life lessons will get your promoted to Asst. Drive Thru Manager all in due time.


I was #1, 2, & 3 in the world online for several weeks playing Killzone 2. Definitely counts as something and even destroyed the 9th ranked player in the world and made him scream like he was being murdered in real life


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber nor Lyft will verify your "employment" status. You do not work for Uber or Lyft cause they consider you a "contractor". Putting it down on a resume' is POINTLESS!!!!!


I have been an independent contractor for the past 28 years. If it is pointless to put IC work on a resume then my resume is blank.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

I usually lie if the truth isn’t good enough. I’ll make up something i can backup with evidence. Tbh i think we should all create a fake co so we can toss it on ourresume down the road for those gap years


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I usually lie if the truth isn't good enough. I'll make up something i can backup with evidence. Tbh i think we should all create a fake co so we can toss it on ourresume down the road for those gap years


I thought about that, but wouldn't it mean you'd also have to set up a phone number complete with someone (a relative or friend) to answer to "verify" that you worked at said fake company?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I have been an independent contractor for the past 28 years. If it is pointless to put IC work on a resume then my resume is blank.


Yup! Nobody can verify you it's your word only. You need references or reviews. Uber will not give you a reference or vouch. That's why when people can't find a job they at least volunteer to fill in gaps. No reputable company will just take your word. Unless they don't care like McDonald's.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

I put Uber/Lyft on my resume, when asked, I showed proof that I was making 40/hr before expenses consistently. Why would I quit then? Because I get no social life nor weekends in order to make those numbers.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pooooobear said:


> Uber technologies, Inc - independent contractor.
> 
> Don't mention driving unless they ask.


"Raiser LLC" if you're going to go in that direction. That's the name the fund transfers and insurance policies are under.

And... if you're BLACK/SELECT/SUV, I wonder if it might sound better saying livery/limo?



Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


I agree that it shows you're actively doing something instead, it is initiative and you're using it to be productive and to get by in the interim. But it may also be possible there may be situations where it might look less than desirable with higher-level jobs/interviews. In such a case, I wonder if it would be good enough to get your foot in the door by listing "Raiser LLC" as the company name and "Independent Contractor, transportation logistics" as your title, then once in person play it by ear and discussing the details then?

On the other hand, sarcastically speaking, it would be much more dignified if you were a lettuce washer! 
I immediately though of Louie Anderson's line when I saw the title, but Merc7186 beat me to it!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't lie in life. Ever. Even if it hurts me. It's about principle.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because now your potential employer knows that you'll work for minimum wage without benefits.


Depends on the employer and how knowledgable they are. Uber has publicized the idea that Uber Partners are raking in the long green.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

So let's say that you want to go from Uber and Lyft to another transportation job like driving a bus or rig and they ask for a resume. Is it still taboo to list U/L as employment history even if it's related?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> This guy gets it!
> 
> If you dont know how to fluff up a resume, learn to. Dont put Uber, put that you are an independent operater and list tasks as if you were running a business, which you technically are.


Oh, please. Like any idiot can't tell that's a line of BS. Gonna be funny when you interview with someone who tried ubering themselves (you never know who has). They'll laugh their ass off.



uberxcalgary said:


> I used Uber on my resume to fill a 1 year employment gap.
> 
> They were very curious about Uber and all it entailed being a driver. Half my interview seemed to be about Uber.
> 
> I got the job. Not a min wage job either.


That was my experience also. And it is in no way related to my real job.



MrMikeNC said:


> I thought about that, but wouldn't it mean you'd also have to set up a phone number complete with someone (a relative or friend) to answer to "verify" that you worked at said fake company?


Just pick a company that is no longer in business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> It could be a red flag because of your decision making process. Many consider UBER/LYFT as an unwise choice.


Mainly UBER/ LYFT DRIVERS CONSIDER IT A BAD CHOICE.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> I thought about that, but wouldn't it mean you'd also have to set up a phone number complete with someone (a relative or friend) to answer to "verify" that you worked at said fake company?


I don't think OP meant fake as in a BS/bogus/fraudulent company. They may have meant a DBA, also known as a fictitious business name. DBAs are as common in business as are ants in boost zones. Independent contractors are sole proprietorships and can thus register fictitious names. Register something like "Johnny Cab" and now you as a sole proprietor have a fictitious business name.

When I did IT consulting years ago (prior to making a stupid life choice to pursue a grad degree that has made me a third tail to employers - hence Uber) I had a DBA. I put that on my resume. When interviewers ask about it, I say it's my business. They generally don't care whether it's a sole proprietor or a Corp.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Mainly UBER/ LYFT DRIVERS CONSIDER IT A BAD CHOICE.


I never understood that one. If it's a bad choice, why continue to drive for them?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Dedicated driver at Uber.

- I drive your employee's home when they are drunk.
- Make sure they go home safe in order for them to go work tomorrow.
- Get to know your company by talking to them.
- Heard about a job opening, this is why I applied.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I work as a travel nurse so I Uber between contracts. I definitely tell them I've been doing it to fill the weeks in between jobs. I also include overseas travel and volunteer work. Having large gaps on a resume can imply that you're sitting on the couch drinking beer or something and everyone I've interviewed with likes that I'm filling my time productively. I probably wouldn't drive if I wasn't in a lucrative market though


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> I don't think OP meant fake as in a BS/bogus/fraudulent company. They may have meant a DBA, also known as a fictitious business name. DBAs are as common in business as are ants in boost zones. Independent contractors are sole proprietorships and can thus register fictitious names. Register something like "Johnny Cab" and now you as a sole proprietor have a fictitious business name.
> 
> When I did IT consulting years ago (prior to making a stupid life choice to pursue a grad degree that has made me a third tail to employers - hence Uber) I had a DBA. I put that on my resume. When interviewers ask about it, I say it's my business. They generally don't care whether it's a sole proprietor or a Corp.


I was responding to pomegranite112, who is not the OP, who literally said FAKE company. "Tbh i think we should all create a _*fake co*_ so we can toss it on ourresume down the road for those gap years". It was all right there in the quote. I was saying if we did that (and I'm not saying we should) you'd need to be prepared if they decided to check that fake reference.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

You guys need to rework your logic.
Think like a psychopath.

Yes no if then logic. 

I got my last job with out knowing a thing about it.
Fake it till yoh make it and lie so hard you can drill diamonds with it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

And if you're in California, don't forget as of 1/1/2018 employers or their agents are not allowed to ask your salary history.
https://www.littler.com/publication...fornia-law-prohibits-salary-history-inquiries


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> If you are going to flip burgers then yes you can use it on your resume. If you want an actual job then you probably should not tell the potential employer that you were a professional steering wheel holder working for near minimum wage.


BELOW MINIMUM WAGE, SHERLOCK !!!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

The most ideal thing to do is to use a friend that has a business. I had a nazi recruiter grill my entire resume. It was all lies but i created it under my family frnds business. She couldn’t find any lies. Eventually i passed and she told me “sorry, i just come across a lot of people who have fluffed their resume.”

The only thing missing from my story was me actually working there. Like you need a story so good to where you could even convince yourself but it can’t be exagerated. It needs to look transparent yet makes you look qualified.

If I was asked something, i’d give them an answer that sounded honest for someone my age. An answer they’d expect from me.

Truth is, they’re pulling your leg too. I got hired at a place that has a contract ending very soon. They never told me that.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

FXService said:


> It also depends on how you sell it in the resume.
> 
> IE:
> 
> ...


That is brilliant.

Here's my version:

*Owner/Operator of AntCo*, an independent transportation service provider.

Used advanced technologies for scheduling transportation services.
Directly interfaced with customers to provide an enhanced customer experience.
Developed business strategies to optimize profit per hour and minimize cost per mile.
Scheduled and performed maintenance on motor vehicles.
Obtained permits and licensing for compliance with government regulations.
Initiated passenger education programs to improve customer relations and help customers in the correct use of the scheduling system.
Identified key locations of vehicle placement for maximum utilization of assets.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> Here's my version:
> 
> ...


Sweet merciful crap lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I got a job @ 14 an hour by showing my 4.91 rating before, had great benefits, only problem is job could not keep up with rent where I live, so I went back to drive lol. The irony.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I got a job @ 14 an hour by showing my 4.91 rating before, had great benefits, only problem is job could not keep up with rent where I live, so I went back to drive lol. The irony.


$14.00 with beni's Is like $22.00 driving Uber so be careful.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


It really depends on the job.

I do corporate compliance for banks. I do not think it would advisable to put uber on my resume. However, if I apply for a second job, such as weekend sales I put it on my resume. At the very least it shows I can commit to a side gig.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I got laid off I did put it on my resume and many interviewers were very curious about it. One asked me more about uber than my actual relevant work experience.
> 
> Since most interviews are more about whether they like you it CAN act in your favor since it gives them something non work related to chat about. Interviewers are often not really sure how to conduct an interview so it takes the pressure off them a bit. Plus when you give them "tips" about how the GPS can mess up and how to keep up their rating/help the driver find them easily etc., they're happy you're "helping" them.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the job being domino's? Because that is one job it would relate to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've actually heard that some former Uber employees are having a hard time getting a job simply because they have Uber on their resume. I saw some news report about it. Apparently the name is so tainted, potential employers don't want to risk bringing that kind of culture into their companies. I always say I'm still working at my previous job and no you cannot contact them LOL so far it's worked well. I don't know if all states are like Colorado but here, they ask if they are able to contact your current employer. so I just say no


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Don't get caught up in your own issues or think others view Lyft / Uber as we do in this forum. Depending on the position you seek, your time with Uber / Lyft can be sold to those interviewing you. Among the skills needed to Uber and why your next employer should value it:
> Time management - proves self motivation and your employer won't need a babysitter to make sure you work.
> Cost containment: as an entrpeneur you learned how to manage costs to maximise profits.
> Customer service: consistently provided top tier customer service with constant customer contact. Often managed customer distress in circumstances outside my control (like traffic, bad weather, pricing disputes with uber, etc...) If you have ratings above 4.9 (or even 4.8), use it. Many won't know 4.86 out if 5 isn't really great.
> ...


Can't believe I had to look through so many posts to find a good answer !

Most of the general public still think Uber is a great way to earn some good money, and would probably think you must be pretty smart to be doing it.
I know, sounds goofy right ? But thats mostly just to those of us who have been being bent over the hoods of our cars for a while.

Heck yes tell them you drove for Uber.... Plus about how great it has been, but that your ready for a more long term, meaningful job with their company lol


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

I wouldn’t even tell my friends, why the hell would I tell a potential employer?


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

This all reminds me of when i used to hide playing wow with friends.

Btw i tell anyone thats not a potential gf thati uber. I once told this brazilian au pair and she endedup blocking me. It’s kinda funny though cause ppl in brazil don’t make more than $500 a month so she felt conflicted when I showed her the $600 i made that week + 850 from my dayjob while her parents are making $125 a week

I called her ungrateful, made fun of her botcedup face, cheap clothes and her lack of education. 

What’s wrong with this world is that the people that try to improve their lives are made fun of while the ones that screw it up are praised. Don’t make fun of the people that try, look down at the guy complaining about his life and not doing anything about it


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm an audio/video engineer talking to headhunters frequently and I've got Uber on my resume. The headhunters sometimes ask me about it but most leave it alone. It shows I have good customer service experience and can deal with all sorts of people.  It's also on my LinkedIn page.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Potential employers always ask what you are doing since you left your last workplace or were fired. TELL THEM that you are doing Lyft or Uber. Some sort of work experience is better than NOTHING. At least they will look at it as a way that you are still interacting with the public in the service/transportation industry.
> 
> I really don't get why people are saying not to include them in a resume. It shows that you are actively doing something instead of just sitting at home and filling out applications on the computer.


no it shows you are willing to be exploited & have a low intelligence / math skills.

if yoy really still do the resume thing its called google voice make up a company be manager use that number if they check up & leave a message give yourself 5 star reviews

now im a high school graduate so this dont apply bur just say you graduated if in the ged pool no one but colleges look that way info up, never understood why people told the truth about that on applications, no one in my entirw life asked for a high school diploma or looked into it except colleges

best advice though be your own boss, millions of ways to figure out how to make 100-200 a day


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> no it shows you are willing to be exploited & have a low intelligence / math skills.
> 
> if yoy really still do the resume thing its called google voice make up a company be manager use that number if they check up & leave a message give yourself 5 star reviews
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're a high school graduate?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> no it shows you are willing to be exploited & have a low intelligence / math skills.
> 
> if yoy really still do the resume thing its called google voice make up a company be manager use that number if they check up & leave a message give yourself 5 star reviews
> 
> ...


 Not true. My previous employer, in the Health care field, looked up to see what high school I graduated from. Long story short , the last 3 months, of my senior year, I moved. I listed the high school I attended for for 3 1/2 years as my graduating School. My then, potential employer, contacted me saying that high school had no record of me graduating lol I never thought in a million years they would check that. I also had to provide a copy of my high school diploma


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Not true. My previous employer, in the Health care field, looked up to see what high school I graduated from. Long story short , the last 3 months, of my senior year, I moved. I listed the high school I attended for for 3 1/2 years as my graduating School. My then, potential employer, contacting me saying that high school had no record of my diploma. I as well had to provide a copy of my high school diploma


haven't had a full time job since the 90s solution to that a printer and some fancy paper

college degrees are pretty much worthless these days a high school diploma and they calling the high school to check haha the point was for the ged folks the jobs they going for require applications and arent good jobs no need to tell em you couldn't even graduate

p


uberRog said:


> Are you sure you're a high school graduate?


yup & ticket master sent me 60k profit for 1 night when i was 22, good thing the racist judge gave me that drug trafficking felony instead of probation that johnny suburbs woulda got so that $11 warehouse job in 1994 went poof but the supervisor still bought the dope like every manager, superviosor, owner i ever had guess thats why they would hire me wouldn't take long for them to ask haha btw 23 years later its what amazon starts at in 2018 & uber pays for 5 minimum rides....

case of good things coming from a felony

countings a better skill then spell checcin, grammer, senetance struchure for a medsage board full of less than min wage workers

but the ad hominem was nice its usually the respinse when no valid counterpoint is available

yup spelt rong on purpose cuz most get da point & gypsy scabs working for less instead of double like a scab suppised to not really worth the time but cant wake & bake till 7am & the crap rides start just entertainment

the sacrafice man i tell ya postponin my wake & bake a few hours for $100-250 the pain watchin squawk box sober


----------

